# Radio Frecuencia, Transmisión de datos vía FM



## lockward (May 14, 2009)

Me encanta la electrónica lógica a diferencia de la análoga. 

El titulo esta bien claro, eso es todo, ¿pero como lo hago? Tengo un proyecto el cual quiero realizar de la manera más sencilla y menos costosa. Y de la forma mas didáctica posible, para poderlo explicar a unos amigos y yo entenderlo 100% e irlo mejorando yo mismo. Se de la existencias de algunos módulos emisores y receptores, que lo hacen todo y muy económico pero no entendería el funcionamiento y dependería de ellos hasta que los declaren obsoletos. He visto mucho y leido sobre FSK, ASK y siempre todo se lo dejan aun integrado llamado “El Difícil”.

La características mínimas y básicas que necesito son transmitir dos bit, para empezar a una distancia de 100m, he pensado en varias forma una de ellas es bastante fácil por la cantidad de material que se encuentra en la web.

Pienso que con un transmisor y un receptor de FM stereo fácil de encontrar en la Web puedo obtener los dos bit que necesito. 

Las dos salida R = Derecha, L = Izquierda me servirían como dos Bit, por medio de un pitido o tono.

En una memoria serial (SIPO).

Un tono en R y silencio en L me serviría para registrar un 1 
Un silencio en R y tono en L me serviría para registrar un 0
Un tono en R y L me serviría para verificar la cantidad de bit llegados y poderlos procesar.

El asunto es más sencillo de lo que parase siempre y cuando abunden algunos conceptos de electrónica análoga.

Aquí esta lo que necesito.

Primer circuito.
Generador de un tono especifico llamado “Mitono”.

Segundo circuito
Detector de “Mitono”

Aclaraciones
El primer circuito debe crear el tono en un volumen y con algunas características que aun acompañado de ruidos el segundo circuito lo pueda detectar. Lo del transmisor y Receptor FM lo he visto y se que no es difícil. También estos circuitos tienen que trabajar a la más alta velocidad que se pueda de la manera más sencilla.

¿Que quiero hacer con esto? Radio Controles para botes y algunas otras aplicaciones donde no puedo disponer de cables para operar.

Gracias por leerme y responder 

Soy Ing. Civil y Programador. No se de electrónica exceptuando la parte digital. y algunas cosas basicas.[/img]


----------



## luisgrillo (May 14, 2009)

lockward dijo:
			
		

> Un tono en R y silencio en L me serviría para registrar un 1
> Un silencio en R y tono en L me serviría para registrar un 0
> Un tono en R y L me serviría para verificar la cantidad de bit llegados y poderlos procesar.



puedes utilizar los tonos como codificadores, pones filtros pasabandas y tienes tus salidas, por ejemplo:

puedes mandar una señal de 600Hz y tener tu estado de registro en 1,
manda una señal de 1Khz y el estado seria el de 0,
 y mandar una señal de 1.5Khz y tener la cosa que no te entendi, la ultima.


----------



## lockward (May 14, 2009)

Excelente lo del pasabanda, no se como trabaja, pero me imagino que dependiendo de los hz de la señal el actúa comparando o algo así. Realmente el concepto creo entenderlo. Pero no se ni papa como hacerlo físico. Por ejemplo un diagrama me gustaría. O un ejemplo escrito.

Imaginemos que tengo la señal en una línea de audio, me imagino que vendrían unas cuantas resistencias y unos que otros condensadores y obtengo al final algo asi.

Si la entrada de audio en tantos Hz entonces toma tus 5v TTL sino toma 0v TTL

Me encantaría un diagrama.
Y gracias por las explicaciones


----------



## lockward (May 14, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> lockward dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, me puedes facilitar algun diagrama o algo


----------



## rourke (May 15, 2009)

observa esto: un pasabanda activo es un circuito electronico formado por elementos pasivos basicos como condensadores y resistencias conectados a un amplificador operacional (como por ejemplo el famoso lm741) que es el elemento activo del pasabanda en cuestion. ¿que hace el pasabanda? : este señor solo permite dejar pasar solo señales de una determinada frecuencia y rechazar las demas señales cuyas frecuencias son distintas a la que solo deja pasar tu pasabanda. 

suerte mi pana.


----------



## lockward (May 17, 2009)

Gracias por la explicación me ha sido muy útil.

Realmente lo que quiero hacer es algo parecido al DTMF, lo único que mas sencillo, en vez de tener 16 tonos o combinaciones de frecuencias, yo solo necesito tres para transferir dos BIT, no utilizo el DTMF por que el tono dura un mínimo 40ms mas un espacio de silencio de 40ms en total 80ms mínimo. Para poder ser detectado es decir solo puedo enviar 12 señales por segundo muy muy muy lento.

Si alguien me puede facilitar un diagrama de cómo reproducir y detectar un tono en específico, seria excelente.

Oh si alguien tuviese una sugerencia de cómo transferir bit por audio. Bueno creo que estoy dando vuelta en círculo lo que necesito es una especie de MODEM, Modulación Desmodulación.


----------

